# Sprinkler Help



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Setting up my ******* sprinkler system currently with a 2 way timer in front and 3 way in the back. Front I'm ok with but back is tough. So far the only thing providing ample coverage is the orbit heavy duty tripod I got. I need 2 more of something. Amazon currently running a special for $80 for 2 of these. Anybody know of a better deal for something with the same coverage?

Too much invested for my seed not to get its love!
Thanks in advance


----------

